# *******?



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

You might be a ******* if. . .

it never occurred to you to be offended by the phrase, "One nation, under God. . "

you've never protested about seeing the 10 Commandments posted in public places.

you still say "Christmas" instead of "Winter Festival."

you bow your head when someone prays.

you stand and place your hand over your heart when they play the National Anthem.

you treat Viet Nam vets with great respect, and always have.

you've never burned an American flag.

you know what you believe and you aren't afraid to say so, no matter who is listening.

you respect your elders and expect your kids to do the same.

you'd give your last dollar to a friend.

We have enjoyed the ******* jokes for years. It's time to take a reflective look at the core beliefs of a culture that values home, family, country and God. If I had to stand before a dozen terrorists who threaten my life, I'd choose a half dozen or so ******** to back me up. Tire irons, squirrel guns and grits -- that's what ******** are made of.

Now this one really does sound like me, guess I"m a *******, and proud of it.

huntin1


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Count me in. I am with you 110%

Zoggy old ******* and proud of it.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

******* = REMMI&I


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

> it never occurred to you to be offended by the phrase, "One nation, under God. . "
> 
> you've never protested about seeing the 10 Commandments posted in public places.
> 
> ...


It never ceases to amaze me, how when describing yourself you put in the things that make a classical American, however when you release your true feelings on many subjects it represents the exact opposite.


----------



## pointer99 (Jan 16, 2004)

Militant_Tiger said:


> It never ceases to amaze me, how when describing yourself you put in the things that make a classical American, however when you release your true feelings on many subjects it represents the exact opposite.


what the ???????

pointer


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

When describing oneself the conservatives on here like to use things which exemplify the classic American, a good citizen with pride for their country and soldiers. However, when their true feelings are let out in other threads it is shown that they do not in fact exemplify the classic American, they want to bring back segregation in one way or another, are willing to go along with just about any decision made by the government, and would prefer to line their own wallets as opposed to supporting the schools and tax funded programs such as the fire and police departments.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Count me in also. I think conservatives are classic American. Conservatives are hard working kind people who don't mind helping people who really need it. They give to charities, they pay their taxes, they support our military, they believe in protecting this nation, I could go on and on.
Liberals: Some are very kind people, that would give you the shirt of your back. Others are loosers who want the shirt of your back. Some are for freedom of religion, others are for freedom from religion. Some are soldiers, some hate soldiers. In short the vast majority are much like conservatives. Many want the same thing as conservatives, but see different avenues to get there. 
Unfortunately today we only hear from the radical left that has hijacked the democratic party and make it appear as though all liberals are for higher taxes, against the war in Iraq, are for gay marriage etc etc.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Being for gay marriage is radical? What an odd world we live in today.



> Count me in also. I think conservatives are classic American. Conservatives are hard working kind people who don't mind helping people who really need it. They give to charities, they pay their taxes, they support our military, they believe in protecting this nation, I could go on and on.


I see, so all conservatives are good people and about half of liberals are nut jobs. You are right, after all the KKK is liberal, right? They mind helping anyone who isin't exactly like them, but on hard times. They support quickly going to war on shifty evidence, while remaining silent as the economy slowly dies.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Plainsman wrote:


> In short the vast majority are much like conservatives


Militant Tiger wrote:


> I see, so all conservatives are good people and about half of liberals are nut jobs


MT I'm going to be so happy when you get to reading and writing in school.


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

SORRY plains. These days they only teach the three "R"s to a child if that child FEELS like it. wouldnt want to hurt their self confidence...


----------



## the_rookie (Nov 22, 2004)

Count me in the_rookie is ******* all the way... What MT again fails to realize is that sometimes he needs to realize that if he actually thinks about what hes saying he will realize that hes wrong


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Plainsman said:


> Plainsman wrote:
> 
> 
> > In short the vast majority are much like conservatives
> ...


You insult them and praise them in the same paragraph? You're either fer us or again us :wink:


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

Again, learn to read.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I'm not against liberals or democrats MT, I'm only against the things liberals or conservatives do wrong. I am for the things they do right.


----------



## pointer99 (Jan 16, 2004)

mr.trooper said:


> Again, learn to read.


yeah i don't thank he kin reed and rite so good.

pointer


----------



## pointer99 (Jan 16, 2004)

Militant_Tiger said:


> I see, so all conservatives are good people and about half of liberals are nut jobs.


yes....that's about right except it is closer to three fourths..... but, you seem to be gettin it now weedhopper.

pointer


----------



## pointer99 (Jan 16, 2004)

Militant_Tiger said:


> Being for gay marriage is radical? What an odd world we live in today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you know weedhopper.......you just took plainsmans argument and construed it to be something else just for the sake of argument.

pointer


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

He just told me that all conservatives are good people, and some liberals are bad. That is a crock.


----------



## indsport (Aug 29, 2003)

As a so-called libertarian, liberal, military veteran, I must be a red neck since I agreed with all the following:

you've never protested about seeing the 10 Commandments posted in public places.

you still say "Christmas" instead of "Winter Festival."

you stand and place your hand over your heart when they play the National Anthem.

you treat Viet Nam vets with great respect, and always have.

you've never burned an American flag.

you know what you believe and you aren't afraid to say so, no matter who is listening.

you respect your elders and expect your kids to do the same.

you'd give your last dollar to a friend.

I may not have protested the 10 commandments, but it doesn't mean I agree with it. As a Vietnam era vet, who was against that war but hated what Jane Fonda did, I served my country anyway, I got more disrespect from conservatives than liberals. I will never, ever burn an American flag, but do not deny the right of others to do it. I espouse the conservative belief that every person is responsible for themselves to the best of their ability since I worked my way up from poverty to white collar professional, but also believe that there are some within our society that just cannot help themselves and deserve our help without asking anything in return. I respect my elders and my children do too, but I also listen to my children since you never know where the next good idea will come from regardless of age.

There can be no liberty for a community which lacks the information by which to detect lies - Walter Lippmann


----------

